# Irish Cream



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

1 can Eagle Brand condensed milk
2 cups half & half
2 cups 80 proof Canadian Whiskey (the good stuff)
1 teaspoon instant coffee
2 oz. coffee liquer
Mix well and chill before serving.


----------

